# Cryo'd Gears



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm still on the hunt for a 300 4x4 that needs work (engine/diff etc) or a donor 300 4x4 that will be used for a 4x conversion on my '99. I'll be going with a GR, Clutch kit, and nearly every avaliable performance upgrade to the engine. I'll be welding up the front spider gears and installing a Warn 424 (hopefully I can still find one) and slingin' 28-30" Outlaws. My question is...

Has anyone ever had ATV gears cryo'd? If so how well do they hold up compared to stock?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive only read about the proposed benefits of treating the gears with cryogenics.
I've read that decreased wear and less prone to shattering are seen after the process.


----------

